# abbreviations?



## saltbranch (Sep 17, 2008)

I am a new member and I am having a hard time understanding all the abbreviations....is there a post on this? Qview I got, after I asked about. I am guessing its shorthand for different style pits?

thx


----------



## supervman (Sep 17, 2008)

See your post below. 
The green Qview. 
Point your mouse on it and the definition pops up. 
Hope this helps. 
It's ingredients, smokers, other stuff. 
V


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 17, 2008)

UDS = Ugly Drum Smoker
OTBS = Order Thin Blue Smoke, which is by invitation only.
JAP = A jalepeno pepper
MOD = TROUBLE, a person who works fer the man!  Just kiddin yall, ya do a fine job here fer us!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





DO = Dutch Oven
CI = Cast Iron


----------



## saltbranch (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok ......gotcha now. Thankyou for the help


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL...


FUBAR... well  you KNOW that one. Think boiled ribs...


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 17, 2008)

1. MODs - the folks that kept out forums safe for habitation!

2. MOD - a term that applies to a change to your smoker or grill, which leads to an incurable lifetime disorder in which you are always needing to do just "one more thing" to it...


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 19, 2008)

thx stands for Thanks


----------

